# Hello to all



## J-Man (Aug 2, 2006)

Just thought I would pop in and introduce myself. My name is Jeremy and I have been studying BJJ off and on for about 8 years now. I have some background in Escrima and Kempo as well (Although I would definitely say that I am a beginner...in those arts and in posting on forums). I found this forum through an internet search and liked what I saw. This forum certainly has a good feel to it. 

Jeremy


----------



## Swordlady (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to MT, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome and happy posting
Terry


----------



## Carol (Aug 2, 2006)

Hiya J-man!

Welcome aboard!  Come on in, the water's fine...


----------



## pstarr (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Aug 2, 2006)

Howdy!!


----------



## MJS (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk!! Looking forward to your posts! 

Mike


----------



## Kacey (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:  Sounds like a great combination of arts.


----------



## Shodan (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey Neighbor!!  Welcome to the forum- it is a great one.  Oh- and I like your screen name......it's one of my son's nicknames......J-man!!


----------



## Drac (Aug 3, 2006)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## stone_dragone (Aug 3, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Shaolinwind (Aug 3, 2006)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Just thought I would pop in and introduce myself. My name is Jeremy and I have been studying BJJ off and on for about 8 years now. I have some background in Escrima and Kempo as well (Although I would definitely say that I am a beginner...in those arts and in posting on forums). I found this forum through an internet search and liked what I saw. This forum certainly has a good feel to it.
> 
> Jeremy


 
Welcome!  Happy to have you here.


----------



## lll000000lll (Aug 3, 2006)

hey dude welcome to the best site ever. everyone on here is totally amazing. im sure you will find any help you are looking for.


----------



## Brother John (Aug 3, 2006)

Good to have you here J-Man..

Enjoy


Your Brother
John


----------



## stickarts (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome J-Man!


----------



## Kenpojujitsu3 (Aug 3, 2006)

J-Man said:
			
		

> Just thought I would pop in and introduce myself. My name is Jeremy and I have been studying BJJ off and on for about 8 years now. I have some background in Escrima and Kempo as well (Although I would definitely say that I am a beginner...in those arts and in posting on forums). I found this forum through an internet search and liked what I saw. This forum certainly has a good feel to it.
> 
> Jeremy


 
Welcome and enjoy your stay!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome dude


----------



## Gemini (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome to MT, J-Man!


----------



## Lisa (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome Jeremy! :wavey:


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Jade Tigress (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting!


----------



## Kreth (Aug 4, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, Jeremy.


----------



## J-Man (Aug 4, 2006)

Thanks to all of you for the welcome!


----------



## matt.m (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## J-Man (Aug 5, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> Hey Neighbor!!  Welcome to the forum- it is a great one.  Oh- and I like your screen name......it's one of my son's nicknames......J-man!!



LOL...it was/is one of my nicknames too.


----------



## mjd (Aug 6, 2006)

:CTF: j-man, go day to ya, postit man, it's all in the hand


----------

